# Peeling paint/bubble on top tube



## plsmith (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a soloist carbon that is approx 3 months old. I recently noticed that the paint on the top tube is peeling/bubbling at opening for the cable routing. Has anyone else experienced this problem? What are my options. The peeling/bubbling is getting worse with each passing day.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

where'd you get it?

Starnut


----------



## plsmith (Jan 11, 2008)

*Peeling Paint*

I bought the frameset at The Racers Edge in Boca Raton Florida.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

You are in a salty environment and it has aluminum inserts at that point. Contact your dealer to see if they will do anything.


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

Aluminum rusts?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dgittelman said:


> Aluminum rusts?


Aluminum oxidizes. Unlike iron, it 'rusts' so fast that it forms a hard shell that oxygen can't penetrate, so it can be exposed. I think what the poster may have been implying is that the aluminum was painted before it oxidized, some small portion was exposed, oxidation took place under the paint and it peeled. I think it's more likely the frame flexes there. Regardless, it's probably just cosmetic, though it must be annoying to pay that kind of money for a bike and have cosmetic problems before you lay down.


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the chemistry lesson! I agree with you about the flex and cost issues. I've seen some slight paint disturbance on my Soloist in this same area and wondered why there is not a grommet or some other paint protector at that site like there are at the other cable in-out sites on the frame.


----------



## plsmith (Jan 11, 2008)

I spoke with my LBS today and was informed that Cervelo will replace the frame. However, because of a shortage of frames at this time, the replacement may not be available until the end of the year.
I was offered an upgrade to the SLC-SL for 1600 bucks. I declined and will wait for the replacement.


----------



## TomK (May 28, 2008)

That's good news that they are replacing the frame. I would also wait for the replacement. I just bought an 2008 Soloist Carbon just before the fork recall and when I went to pick it up I could not leave with it. I am still waiting on the 3T fork. Hopefully by this weekend.

It's a great bike and I am sick of riding my Felt.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

The oxidation is from the cable flexing and it rubs the paint off. I see it a lot, from the sweat and salt air here. Wish there was more to do and stop it. I try to clean some type of lube there to seal the contact pionts, but al and salt just don't play well together.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

oxidation on a carbon frame ??? that news to me. The issue he is talking about is common with Soloist Carbon's.. the internal cable routing "hole" on the top tube (either the front or back hole ) has always been a problem for the "painters" used by Cervelo. If you've never checked underneath that great little black internal cable stop on your Soloist Carbon I bet you'll see that you've got the paint chipping away or in some case there was no paint there to begin with.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

Talking about Al insert oxidizing and being so tight in the hole flakes the paint at these points. I don't believe anyone said carbon oxidizes.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

right, I get it now. Just doesn't seem to be a good way to keep the paint adhered to the frame at this paritcular point on the their frames I guess. Although I would think that the anodized Soloist Aluminum frames wouldn't have this problem. Just get out the wife's nail polish....Cream Shirell I believe will match nicely.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

My paint had an issue where the cable enters the frame on top. I sweat alot, living in FL. I don't think it's a problem, my SLC has a ton of miles on it, so I'm good.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

what do you use to clean the frame?


----------

